# Trolling motor prop pitch change.



## Ringo Steele

Hi folks,
Just wondering if anyone has "adjusted" the pitch on their trolling motor prop? I have a MinnKota Endura 50#, and heated the prop blades and increased the prop pitch a little on the outside half of the two blades. Haven't had a chance to try it yet. In the original pitch, it seemed to give very little thrust on the lower 3 speeds, so I thought I would give it a try.


----------



## Captain Ahab

I like the idea - let us know

You can also buy aluminum blades with a different pitch


----------



## Bugpac

the aluminum blades draw more amperage, The prop pitch is designed around the best case scenario for the electrical circuit, If I had a old motor I would try it for sure, But I wouldn't on anything I intended to keep/use a lot.


----------



## GTS225

Anything you do to the prop to increase water flow will translate to the motor as a requirement for more "work" to be done. That will show up as increased current draw. The motor is engineered for a certain spec, and an increase will also add additional heat to the motor.
You might want to carry an extra fuse with you, and one with a bit higher rating. Also keep tabs on the motor temp, (if possible).

Roger


----------



## shawnfish

GTS225 said:


> Anything you do to the prop to increase water flow will translate to the motor as a requirement for more "work" to be done. That will show up as increased current draw. The motor is engineered for a certain spec, and an increase will also add additional heat to the motor.
> You might want to carry an extra fuse with you, and one with a bit higher rating. Also keep tabs on the motor temp, (if possible).
> 
> Roger



X2

you wasted your prop and time. your motor probally needs a new brush kit(cheap fix) or your armature or magnet(or both need replaced) are bad. you can polish armatures on some models and it makes a big difference in performance but you have to be very careful, too much and you'll ruin it. they usually cost around 60 bucks new...and magnets are about the same price. my 98 PD50 armature and magnet run about 100$ new. replacing both and the brush kit will pretty much make your motor brand new if all that is wrong is lack of power..


----------



## shawnfish

now tat i think about it, im not so sure you can rip the enduras apart to repair but i could be wrong...

take the prop off and if you have two bolts(1 at 9oclock and 1 at 3 you should be able to get it apart to fix)


----------



## Ringo Steele

I don't think it's a problem with the brushes, etc., unless they were not quite right from the factory, as the motor has always been this way. The main reason I decided to change the pitch a little (not much though) it that all the replacement MinnKota props I saw that are spec'ed for this motor has a little more pitch in the outer half of the blades. Mine were practically flat for the last third of the blades. 
I will post my results after I get a chance to try it out. I hope it's soon, as I haven't had a chance to test out the 1974 Johnson 15 hp I bought recently (other than tank test it).


----------



## Butthead

I use Kipawa props on my MK trolling motors. I gained a lot of top end speed and acceleration with one on an Endura 50#.
https://www.kipawapropellers.com/


----------



## Captain Ahab

Butthead said:


> I use Kipawa props on my MK trolling motors. I gained a lot of top end speed and acceleration with one on an Endura 50#.
> https://www.kipawapropellers.com/



Hmmmmmmmm

Nice stuff saving that link


----------



## GYPSY400

Butthead said:


> I use Kipawa props on my MK trolling motors. I gained a lot of top end speed and acceleration with one on an Endura 50#.
> https://www.kipawapropellers.com/




Geez, thanks.. Now I gotta buy something else for my boat!!


----------



## Ringo Steele

GYPSY400 said:


> Butthead said:
> 
> 
> 
> I use Kipawa props on my MK trolling motors. I gained a lot of top end speed and acceleration with one on an Endura 50#.
> https://www.kipawapropellers.com/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Geez, thanks.. Now I gotta buy something else for my boat!!
Click to expand...


I hate it when that happens! :---) :mrgreen:


----------



## Wallijig

I talked to Minn-kota factory technician about adjusting prop pitch or buying performance prop for trolling motor today. 
Likely it would work, not concerned about heat so much on motor, but shorten the life of control circuit board with additional load. He has seen circuit boards with additional loads then designed for, have noise issues arise, causing interference with other electronics in boat. ie depth finders, gps, tach, etc. Also said seen people try heating props to adjust pitch which made the prop more brittle and break easier.


----------



## Wallijig

After posting what he told me I got thinking and had to ask. "Why would someone need tach if using trolling motor?" so I had to call him and ask. He said "Alot of people use a kicker motor and trolling motor in front to steer. They do this for pulling plugs and/or more battery life in bigger waves. Some may have speed controllers."


----------



## tnriverluver

That Kipawa prop looks like the ticket. I don't think it will help with the bottom speeds much since these motors all seem to suck in #1-#3 but it should help a lot for reverse. My reverse is nearly useless!!!!


----------



## Ringo Steele

Well, I got a chance to try out the re-pitched prop on my Endura 50#, and it did gain some speed, didn't seem to drain the battery any faster from what I could tell. The reverse has a little vibration, but none noticeable on forward in the two higher speeds. My prop does have a pretty good rock chip in one blade about half way out, hence the vibrations. That is also why I wasn't too worried about experimenting with it a little, as I will get a replacement soon anyway. That Kipawa prop does look interesting.


----------

